# us customs



## mongo1991 (Sep 15, 2019)

looking for reliable  supplier tired of having to worry bout customs, any suggestions ? thank you respectfully!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 15, 2019)

mongo1991 said:


> looking for reliable us domestic supplier tired of having to worry bout customs, any suggestions ? thank you respectfully!


Welcome to the forum.  I am here representing monster labs.  Let me know if you have any questions or would like a first time buyers discount.  Many reviews and bloodwork on several different forum to back up our products and service.

mymonsterlabs.com


----------



## domestic-supply (Oct 6, 2019)

Check out www.us-domesticsupply.ws


mongo1991 said:


> looking for reliable  supplier tired of having to worry bout customs, any suggestions ? thank you respectfully!


----------



## kmason80 (Oct 16, 2019)

Could you tell me if you ship to me? Also can i get a first time buyers discount.


----------



## domestic-supply (Oct 21, 2019)

Do you really think its the best way to condusct business? Through the forums? E-mail sponsors and ask them any questions you want.



kmason80 said:


> Could you tell me if you ship to me? Also can i get a first time buyers discount.


----------

